# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  ऑनलाइन मल्टीप्लेयर गेम्स AND also offline

## Dark Rider

Video



official site

Single Direct Download Link:

Download
size : 7.41 gb

Alternate Mediafire Download Links



Download
size : 7.41 gb

Password-
www.gamehousevn.com

----------


## Dark Rider

*Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light*








official site

Mediafire Download Links-

Download Now
size: 2.3 gb

Password-
www.gamehousevn.com

----------


## Dark Rider

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit-RELOADED






official site



Mediafire Download Links-
(Full ISO)

Download Now
size: 7.8 gb

Mediafire Password-
world4free.in

Rar Password-
www.gamehousevn.com

Mediafire Download Links-
(Full Rip Repack)

Download Now
size: 4.2 gb

Mediafire Password:
www.downloadrider.com

RAR Password:
www.gamehousevn.com

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

वो सब तो ठीक है मगर साइज़ कुछ ज्यादा नहीं है ???

----------


## Dark Rider

देख गेम खेले तो धासु  खेलो छोटो में क्या रखा है

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

bada hai to behtar hai?

----------


## hotloverlove

pls mere ko yi mere e-mail me send kar de
ankur_uttam@rediffmail.com

----------


## Dark Rider

यार यहाँ से कॉपी नहीं कर सकता क्या जो अलग से दू \समझा कर

----------


## Dark Rider

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 








official site


Mediafire Download Links

Download

Total size : 2.8 gb

Cr@ck-
http://www.mediafire.com/?anlmmmrdtin
http://www.mediafire.com/?iyj2ndwjzlw

Fix-
http://www.mediafire.com/?hf2ktmydjyz


password:
www.gamehousevn.com

----------


## Dark Rider

EA Games : Shank (2010)








*official site* 

Mediafire Download Links-

Download Now
size: 1.6 gb

Password-
world4free.in

----------


## Dark Rider

*Burnout Paradise : The Ultimate Box

*

Attachment 2802



official site





*Mediafire Links-*

*Download Now*

Total Size - 5.7 gb

Password-
*www.gamehousevn.com*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> Need for Speed Hot Pursuit-RELOADED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> official site
> 
> ...





मनोज  मुझे  ये  गेम  बहुत  अच्छा  लगा  इसे  कॉम्प्रेस  करके  छोटा  करके  देना please 
मनोज  मुझे  ये  गेम  बहुत  अच्छा  लगा  इसे  कॉम्प्रेस  करके  छोटा  करके  देना please

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज  मुझे  ये  गेम  बहुत  अच्छा  लगा  इसे  कॉम्प्रेस  करके  छोटा  करके  देना please 
> मनोज  मुझे  ये  गेम  बहुत  अच्छा  लगा  इसे  कॉम्प्रेस  करके  छोटा  करके  देना please


यार 4 gb  को कितना कॉम्प्रेस करू ज्यादा नहीं हो पायेगा 
FULL RIP  मिलते ही पोस्ट करूँगा

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> यार 4 gb  को कितना कॉम्प्रेस करू ज्यादा नहीं हो पायेगा 
> FULL RIP  मिलते ही पोस्ट करूँगा



यार प्लेअसे छोटा कर के कोशिश करना

----------


## Dark Rider

> यार प्लेअसे छोटा कर के कोशिश करना


समजा नहीं यार " प्लेअसे "  क्या है

----------


## Dark Rider

Call of Duty 5 : World at War 








official site



Mediafire Links-

Download Call Of Duty 5

size : 5.65 gb

Password:
www.freepcgames.kirod.com

----------


## Dark Rider

भाई किसी ने डाउनलोड भी किये है या में बस युही पोस्ट किये जा रहा हू

----------


## Dark Rider

Ashes Cricket 2009



video







official site 



डाउनलोड लिंक

----------


## Dark Rider

EA Sports : Fifa 11 



विडियो 




Minimum System requirements:
> Operating System: Windows XP / Vista / 7
> Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo 1.8 GHz / Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 5400+
> Memory: 1 GB (2 GB for Windows Vista / Windows 7)
> Graphic: 256 MB NVIDIA GeForce 6800, ATI Radeon X1600 or better
> Sound Card: Sound device compatible with DirectX ® 9.0
> Hard Disk Space: 6.5 GB available



official site 



Mediafire Download Links-

Download Now
size: 6.3 gb

Password Unlock-
world4free.in

Password Unrar-
softvnn.com

(Mirror)
Hotfile Download Links-

Download Now
size: 6.3 gb

Password-
softvnn.com

----------


## Dark Rider

My games

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

Attachment 19789kya KOI counter strike online khelna chahega  yadi haan to reply karo:BangHead:
:question:

----------


## hamraaz

कोइ अच्छा क्रिकेट गेम्स होतो डाले ipl with 20 20cricket game छोड कर

----------


## Dark Rider

जब खेले तो बोल देना

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

*खेल रहा हूँ आजा 
*

----------


## chavi

डाई हार्ड का फ़ुल वर्जन या की मिल सकता है क्या?
मिल जाये तो मेरे भाँजे को अच्छा लगेगा।

----------


## Dark Rider

> डाई हार्ड का फ़ुल वर्जन या की मिल सकता है क्या?
> मिल जाये तो मेरे भाँजे को अच्छा लगेगा।


Die Hard Nakatomi Plaza PC Game Rip | Mediafire



Developer(s)	Piranha Games
Publisher(s)	Sierra Entertainment
Engine	Lithtech engine 2.0
Platform(s)	Microsoft Windows
Release date(s)	April 22, 2002
Genre(s)	first-person shooter
Mode(s)	Single Player
Rating(s)	ESRB: M
Media/distribution	CD



http://www.activision.com/index.html



http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ylou3hgeomi
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?m2ywf2m2dny
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?vtmyynymizk


Intallation Notes:
-Unrar and double click: Start-dying.exe (must be done)
-double click: nakatomi.exe to launch the game!

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

Attachment 23910

क्या कोई भी नहीं खेलने वाला 





:BangHead:

----------


## chavi

> Die Hard Nakatomi Plaza PC Game Rip | Mediafire



*Die Hard Trilogy*

_Die Hard Trilogy_ 
*Developer(s)* Probe Entertainment *Publisher(s)* Fox Interactive *Platform(s)* Microsoft Windows, PlayStation, Sega Saturn, Nintendo 64 Cancelled   *Release date(s)* 
NA August 20, 1996

PAL November, 1996

JP December 13, 1996
*Genre(s)* First-person shooter, Third-person shooter, Driving *Mode(s)* Single player *Rating(s)* 
ESRB: Mature
*Media*/*distribution* CD-ROM _Die Hard Trilogy_ is a video game based on the first three installments of the _Die Hard_ series of action movies. _Die Hard Trilogy_  features three games in one, each based on a movie installment and  featuring a different genre and game play style respectively. The game  was well received and would eventually become a Sony Greatest Hits game.
_Die Hard Trilogy_ also inspired a sequel entitled _Die Hard Trilogy 2: Viva Las Vegas_.  The sequel retained the three different playing styles, but featured a  spin-off storyline that was not connected to the movie series.
मेरी फ़रमाइश पर ध्यान देने के लिये दिल से शुक्रिया।
लेकिन ये वाला वर्जन चाहिये था।

save

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

Attachment 26113

अरे यार ये खेलते खेलते ये मस्सगे आ जाता है क्या करून कोई बताओ:BangHead:

----------


## Dark Rider

स्पीड कम है बालक नेट की उसका कुछ कर फिर नहीं आएगा तेरी ping ज्यादा है

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

Attachment 29081


इस बालक को ये तो बताओ के कैसे करून ??
friends  को ऑनलाइन  कैसे जोडू??
*needforspeed  under  ground* में drag  & drift   कैसे खेलूँ 

इसे ऑनलाइन कैसे खेला   जाता है ये भी बताओ भाई !!

----------


## Dark Rider

एक काम कर tunngle डाउनलोड कर फिर मुजसे बात करना ओके or  एक अकाउंट जरुर बना लेना इसपर

----------


## cneha.sunny

mtm je counter strike का stream download हो ने के बाद coumputer को हन्ग कर रहा हे ..क्या करू?

----------


## Dark Rider

> mtm je counter strike का stream download हो ने के बाद coumputer को हन्ग कर रहा हे ..क्या करू?


मिस आप साजिद भाई से संपर्क करे वे ही conter stirke  खेलते है 

मेने उन्हें pm कर दिया है उम्मीद है वो आपको जवाब जरुर देंगे

----------


## Dark Rider

क्या कोई और multi-player गमेस में रूचि रखता है मेरे अलावा अभी में 

Gear of war और  crysis 2  खेलता  हू

----------

